# Police recruit lends a hand in his own arrest



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Sep 7, 6:19 PM EDT

Police recruit has hand in his own arrest

WELLINGTON, New Zealand (AP) -- A New Zealand police recruit has had a hand in his own arrest for an unsolved assault. As part of a training exercise in fingerprinting at the Royal New Zealand Police College, the recruit gave his prints - and they matched him to an arrest warrant for a serious assault, Wellington's Dominion Post newspaper reported Wednesday.

He was arrested late last week and will appear in court later this week, the paper reported.

Training commander, Superintendent Alistair Beckett, said the recruit, whose name was not reported, had managed to slip through rigorous screening of potential recruits.

"By and large, the people we get are top of the line, top drawer. They normally don't about our Privacy Policy.


----------



## USNMA (May 2, 2005)

At least they got this guy before he got on the streets, with a badge and gun.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I can picture it now, 1/2 my class ends up getting canned because they have priors that people missed along the way....

As USNMA said, at lesat he got caught at all.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

kttref said:


> I can picture it now, 1/2 my class ends up getting canned because they have priors that people missed along the way....
> .


Anything like having them show up to arrest a recruit on fellony warrants, becasue the only BOP / WMS check completed on someone was when they went to issue firearms for training?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

That would be interesting...


----------

